# Kobe: "I can be at a high level for at least another three years."



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he sticks around that much longer. It would be a shame for him to retire after this next season.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Kobe: "I can be at a high lever for at least another three years."*

I agree, but hopefully at the vet minimum price tag. Take one for the team, Kobe!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I never doubt the mind when it comes to great players, it will always come down to the body. Will father time allow it or not. We shall see.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Called it last year when he said he it was his second to last, basketball is this guys entire life and he's not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm sure he has a couple years left but I think his time as a Top 10 player are over. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope for nothing but a healthy three more years of dominant play from him. I have been critical of him but he has a lot of determination and heart.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe he'll be willing to be Scottie Pippin in Portland? yeah, didn't think so


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im sure its a pipe dream but....What if Kobe just said "**** it" and took the mid-level exception....He tells Lakers mgmt to use up all the freed up money in the 2014 offseason and once the new dream team has been assembled he signs on for the mid-level.

There is your 6th championship Kobe, how much do you want it?


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

He's definitely going to lose a step from this injury.

Kobe's a real fighter, wonder how much it's going to affect his elite scoring ability.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Im sure its a pipe dream but....What if Kobe just said "**** it" and took the mid-level exception....He tells Lakers mgmt to use up all the freed up money in the 2014 offseason and once the new dream team has been assembled he signs on for the mid-level.
> 
> There is your 6th championship Kobe, how much do you want it?


I wouldn't be surprised if he out Timmy's Timmy and takes far less and I wouldn't be surprised if that's one of the things he told Dwight yesterday


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kobe's done


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and maybe during the meeting yesterday Nash promised to retire after this season?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LeGoat06 said:


> Kobe's done


Damn thats some sweet trolling you're doing there...Kobe's done...wow...just wow.:nono:


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

ZhugeLiang said:


> He's definitely going to lose a step from this injury.
> 
> Kobe's a real fighter, wonder how much it's going to affect his elite scoring ability.


I wouldn't say definitely. Dominique Wilkins came back from a similar injury, and didn't "lose a step". It may slow Kobe down slightly, especially if he tries to come back early. He will probably improve his shooting significantly to balance out any physical loss. I'm pretty sure Kobe will make a complete recovery and play at a just-under-MVP level through 14-15. After that there will be major slippage in production.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is a pretty smart player he will use less dribbles quicker one 2 dribble moves to remain a dominant player they are gonna have to drag him off the court before he retires. He loves the game too much another major injury will be the only thing that derails him and sadly it will probably happen with how hard he goes his body will give out eventually.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe is going to play out of the post more than ever. He isnt going to beat people off the dribble much anymore. We have seen his ability to that diminish in the last couple of years anyway, even before the injury. What I expect when he comes back is a lot of crafty moves in the mid post and a lot of fade aways.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

3 more years at a high level after coming off the biggest injury of his career?

I don't see it. Once he starts to decline hard I can see him getting very frustrated.

When he can't score at will, I'm not sure his love for the game will be the same.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't be surprised if/when he's playing at a high level in a few years. I've learned to NEVER underestimate Kobe Bryant.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kobe will Kobe


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

We all know Kobe is working out at this very moment. I trust Kobe, the guy is a warrior who has the heart of ten pitbulls. His athleticism may be deteriorating and he may have lost a step, but one thing that he won't lose will be his offensive prowess. His fade away jumper is a thing of beauty and will be more accurate than ever. *Unnecessary.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> We all know Kobe is working out at this very moment. I trust Kobe, the guy is a warrior who has the heart of ten pitbulls. His athleticism may be deteriorating and he may have lost a step, but one thing that he won't lose will be his offensive prowess. His fade away jumper is a thing of beauty and will be more accurate than ever. *Unnecessary.*


What did you just say to me?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

R-Star said:


> What did you just say to me?


You trolling? I gotta stick up for my boy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> You trolling? I gotta stick up for my boy.


Nah. Not trolling. I like Kobe.

Just wanted to know how fat his dick is.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

r-star is just scared because he knows Paul George is a Laker in the next 2 seasons


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I actually did see Paul George in the club this weekend. He was with Jay Taylor aka The Game.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> We all know Kobe is working out at this very moment. I trust Kobe, the guy is a warrior who has the heart of ten pitbulls. His athleticism may be deteriorating and he may have lost a step, but one thing that he won't lose will be his offensive prowess. His fade away jumper is a thing of beauty and will be more accurate than ever. *Unnecessary.*


All I see here is "hyperbole hyperbole hyperbole." Do you even understand what a torn achilles tendon is? Do you understand what a human being is? Have you ever heard the words "biology" or "anatomy"? I'm going to be brutal with you here young gun - we're talking about a middle-aged man undergoing surgery to repair a torn achilles tendon. Kobe Bryant is what we in the know commonly refer to as "34 years old." I get that this is a tough concept for some people, so I'll break it down for you in very clear terms...

At 34 years old human beings are no longer as physically capable of recovering from injury as they were at 15, 20, 25, or even 30 years old. Kobe Bryant IS going to lose much of his offensive prowess. Kobe Bryant's fade away jumper is not going to suddenly at 35 (his age when the season starts) be "more accurate than ever." Kobe Bryant is no longer going to be Kobe Bryant. End of story. There are no ifs, ands, or buts. Kobe Bryant will no longer be the Kobe Bryant you remember. This is not a troll. Kobe is one of the greatest of all time, and basketball will be worse one day without him... even if he did rape that girl (that was a troll)... But the fact remains that at 35 years old you don't come back from an achilles tear at full capability. Period. 

The sooner you realize that, the better. Because seriously this is simple shit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I actually did see Paul George in the club this weekend. He was with Jay Taylor aka The Game.


Jay The Tractor Trailer?


Posted from a drunked-up ipad


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

ChrisWoj said:


> All I see here is "hyperbole hyperbole hyperbole." Do you even understand what a torn achilles tendon is? Do you understand what a human being is? Have you ever heard the words "biology" or "anatomy"? I'm going to be brutal with you here young gun - we're talking about a middle-aged man undergoing surgery to repair a torn achilles tendon. Kobe Bryant is what we in the know commonly refer to as "34 years old." I get that this is a tough concept for some people, so I'll break it down for you in very clear terms...
> 
> At 34 years old human beings are no longer as physically capable of recovering from injury as they were at 15, 20, 25, or even 30 years old. Kobe Bryant IS going to lose much of his offensive prowess. Kobe Bryant's fade away jumper is not going to suddenly at 35 (his age when the season starts) be "more accurate than ever." Kobe Bryant is no longer going to be Kobe Bryant. End of story. There are no ifs, ands, or buts. Kobe Bryant will no longer be the Kobe Bryant you remember. This is not a troll. Kobe is one of the greatest of all time, and basketball will be worse one day without him... even if he did rape that girl (that was a troll)... But the fact remains that at 35 years old you don't come back from an achilles tear at full capability. Period.
> 
> The sooner you realize that, the better. Because seriously this is simple shit.


This was well said :yesyesyes:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe will go to Israel and clone himself a new Achilles, if need be.


----------

